# Small coop



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Here is my small coop, made with recycled materials I already had in my homestead. The sides open & there's also screened doors that fold down to allow cool air in the summer months. I spent about $80 for the nesting buckets, watering containers, piping for the feeder & the electrical. It'll house up to 6 hens, but I currently only have my rooster & 2 leghorn hens in there, giving my other hens a break. Rooster is doing quite a bit of damage to my hens back feathers, so I'm making fabric saddles for the favorites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute! Very creative use of recycled material.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get some paint on that OSB or it's liable to start coming apart the first time it gets wet. 

I would also suggest securing those loose edges if you have predators, especially snakes. There are some large gaps there for ***** or snakes to get in to. 

And proof once again that something really good can come out of the leftover pile. I should show hubs this but he hates it when I have proof that my bits and pieces have a use.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

As soon as we can get a day that isn't windy or rainy when my husband is home, we're planning to seal cracks & paint both of our coops with some good exterior paint. LOL on the hubby... mine is the same way. He's always complaining I have all of this recycled stuff I hang onto, but then when I use it, he complains about what little money I did have to spend...like the lighting. Didn't matter that I saved us like $500...LOL.


----------

